# Cybork legs by Kromlech? Torso added pic on page 2



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Found these while surfing the net and thought Ork players maybe able to use them as Cybork legs.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Heh, I like the treaded one a lot. Good not only for Orks, but also for Adeptus Mechanicus style stuff.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I like these a lot, great find mate! +Rep


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm also thinking Iron Hands or other mechaniclly minded Astartes.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I found these made by the same company a while ago but never got around to posting.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I was looking at the legs the other day, but I wonder how big they are? Would they be Nob size for cyborks? or bigger, say for kans? That's what I thought at first, but now that you mention it.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks very much like an ork choppa on that mechanical arm.


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

> The pack will contain 5 randomly selected arms for €5.65


I hate random selections. The claw arm I would use. The weapon arms not so much.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes! I now will have all the parts to complete my 'Ard boyz mob with cybork upgrades that is led by Mad Doc Grotsnik. Great find.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool indeed. Good for servitors too.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> Very cool indeed. Good for servitors too.


I think they`re to bulky and somewhat 'crude' in their design to be the work of the Mechanicum tbh. But for Orks thats an awesome find XD.:victory:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

OK guys and gals, looks like these guys are producing all of the body parts you'll need to make Cybork bodies. Here's a WIP pic of their "Post-apocalyptic Mechanical Torsos".


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Found these while surfing the net and thought Ork players maybe able to use them as Cybork legs.


I love you... I have been pet projecting my "Orky Robocop" Nob for like ever...and he needed legs...


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I see those.. and I instantly think: Cyber Ogryns!

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.p..._id=88&zenid=ef2fbf796131814b296af98ad9c7c3f8

Look at these: pre heresy shoulderpads! maxmini.eu is great!


----------



## BucketKnight (Mar 27, 2010)

These parts look great. And it seems like they're all tailor-made for GW mini's.
Maybe I should finally start that Ork army I've been dreaming about. I have plenty of spare heads and arms lying around.


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey gents I just got my order in from these guys and these legs and torsos are pretty awesome. My only problem is that they are scaled to fit on regular Orks not Nobz but considering you can't get Nobz that fit with the normal torso/legs combination I guess it's not too much of a problem. Overall they are smaller than I thought they would be...I'll post results when I gets em all together!


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

and lots of broken pieces and fucked up moldings from these guys.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I could only Say a phrase on the legs-"Gromit!! These legs won't stop Gromit!" XDD
Sorry they're nice but can't help it


----------

